# OG WIRE / HANKOOK PACKAGES



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

OG WIRE WHEEL WITH HANKOOK TIRES PACKAGES 
OGS COME WITH 1 YEAR WARRENTY ON SPOKES LOOSENING AND LEAKS 

14X7 WITH HANKOOK 175/70-14 MILAGE PLUS II'S WHITE WALL 
$575.00 + SHIPPING 

ADD 15.00 FOR 14X6 X2 
ADD 30.00 FOR 14X6 X4

13X7 WITH HANKOOK 155/80-13 H714 WHITE WALL 
(BY FAR BEST LOOKING 13 INCH TIRE )
$525.00 + SHIPPING 


ALL SET INCLUDE 4 RIMS , 4 TIRES , 4 ADAPTERS , CHOICE OF K/O'S , AND ONE TOOL .(HAMMER OR HEX TOOL ), ROAD FORCE MOUNT AND BALANCING AND CHROME VALVE STEMS 

SHIPPING FROM 75.00 TO 200.00 A SET DEPENDING WHERE YOUR AT ......AND YES I SHIP TO CANADA ....BROKERS AND CUSTOMS FEES NOT INCLUDED 



PM ME ZIP AND CITY FOR SHIPPING QUOTE 


OVER 270 SALES ON LAY-IT-LOW ....AND NEVER NEGITIVE FEEDBACK ...BUY WITH CONFIDENCE ......

















13'S 









14'S


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

TRUE,Hankook is a good looking tire just ordered 2 extra tires,and will be 
up on some more...
D-CHEESE GOOD person to deal with !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

D-cheeze is an excellent seller :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo+Feb 13 2008, 09:00 PM~9938187-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you guys .....i do try .... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

FIRST SET SOLD .....THANKS metalhead96...


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

I need a set of these >>> HANKOOK 155/80-13 H714 WHITE WALL 
(BY FAR BEST LOOKING 13 INCH TIRE )


How much?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Feb 14 2008, 09:53 AM~9941480
> *I need a set of these >>>  HANKOOK 155/80-13 H714 WHITE WALL
> (BY FAR BEST LOOKING 13 INCH TIRE )
> How much?
> *


41.00 EACH FOR JUST TIRES .....PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Feb 13 2008, 09:00 PM~9938187
> *TRUE,Hankook is a good looking tire just ordered 2 extra tires,and will be
> up on some more...
> D-CHEESE GOOD person to deal with !!!  :thumbsup:
> *


JUST SENT THEM TODAY .....THANKS BERNIE


----------



## veeman (Jul 8, 2007)

How much for 13x7 reveresed with 155\80\13 white wall shipped to ontario canada n5p4p8


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

How much for 2 chrome 14x7's(with 4 knock-off and adapters),and a set of 4 of those hankooks shipped to neche North dakota,zip code 58265


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by veeman_@Feb 14 2008, 04:15 PM~9944083
> *How much for 13x7 reveresed with 155\80\13 white wall shipped to ontario canada n5p4p8
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 14 2008, 04:31 PM~9944229
> *How much for 2 chrome 14x7's(with 4 knock-off and adapters),and a set of 4 of those hankooks shipped to neche North dakota,zip code 58265
> *


PM SENT BROTHA


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

How much for 4 tires (just the tires) 13s of course  shipped to St Louis Mo. 63115?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 15 2008, 11:28 AM~9950121
> *How much for 4 tires (just the tires) 13s of course   shipped to St Louis Mo. 63115?
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 61impala831 (Sep 4, 2007)

where u located?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61impala831_@Feb 17 2008, 04:52 PM~9965358
> *where u located?
> *


san jose


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 13 2008, 08:29 PM~9937928
> *OG WIRE WHEEL WITH HANKOOK TIRES PACKAGES
> OGS COME WITH 1 YEAR WARRENTY ON SPOKES LOOSENING AND LEAKS
> 
> ...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Another satisfied customer right here. :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 18 2008, 08:37 AM~9970007
> *Another satisfied customer right here. :wave: :thumbsup:
> *


YOU KNOW I TRY


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

looks like a good price mine are still rollin strong 3yrs later keep up the good work rich :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Feb 20 2008, 08:17 AM~9985816
> *looks like a good price mine are still rollin strong 3yrs later keep up the good work rich  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS GEORGE ..... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ON THE WAY FOR METALHEAD 

15X7 REV WITH 245/60-15 .....YES THERE FOR TRUCK


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 13 2008, 08:29 PM~9937928
> *OG WIRE WHEEL WITH HANKOOK TIRES PACKAGES
> OGS COME WITH 1 YEAR WARRENTY ON SPOKES LOOSENING AND LEAKS
> 
> ...


IN STOCK READY TO SHIP


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## metalhead96 (Oct 1, 2005)

Just got the rims and tires, look real good can wait to get them on. D-Cheeze was all help the whole way through, can't recommend him enough! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Installed pics coming this weekend!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by metalhead96_@Feb 26 2008, 10:14 AM~10033931
> *Just got the rims and tires, look real good can wait to get them on. D-Cheeze was all help the whole way through, can't recommend him enough!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Installed pics coming this weekend!
> *


GOOD SHIT MAN .....GLAD YOUR HAPPY ......CANT WAIT TO SEE THOSE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## knightmare (Nov 20, 2007)

how much 4 2 14x7 and 2 14x6 with dimond ko shipped 2 61065 ILL


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightmare_@Mar 4 2008, 08:02 AM~10084770
> *how much 4 2 14x7 and 2 14x6 with dimond ko shipped 2 61065 ILL
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

PURPLICIOUS YOUR WILL SHIPP TOMMARROW


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

how much shipped for set of 14x7s with straight 2 wing ko's with tires to 33563?


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BeAnZ_@Mar 12 2008, 04:08 PM~10152096
> *how much shipped for set of 14x7s with straight 2 wing ko's with tires to 33563?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BeAnZ+Mar 12 2008, 12:08 PM~10152096-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry didnt see it till now ................pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BeAnZ_@Mar 12 2008, 12:08 PM~10152096
> *how much shipped for set of 14x7s with straight 2 wing ko's with tires to 33563?
> *


THEY WILL BE ON THE WAY NEXT WEEK....JUST WAITING ON K/OS YOU WANTED .....THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BeAnZ_@Mar 13 2008, 06:34 PM~10162980
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THERE ON THE WAY ....THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS :biggrin:


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

d's good people to deal with !!!!!!!


highly recomended!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Mar 19 2008, 08:46 PM~10211415
> *d's good people to deal with !!!!!!!
> highly recomended!!! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS MAN ...I DO TRY


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Zakir (Feb 8, 2005)

hey d how much for 13x7 package, and prce just for rims shipped too (no tires), shipped to ontario canada l1z1h3 please pm or email to [email protected] thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Zakir_@Mar 24 2008, 12:20 AM~10240011
> *hey d how much for 13x7 package, and prce just for rims shipped too (no tires), shipped to ontario canada l1z1h3 please pm or email to [email protected] thanks
> *


pm sent


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Feb 14 2008, 12:00 AM~9938187
> *TRUE,Hankook is a good looking tire just ordered 2 extra tires,and will be
> up on some more...
> X8080159841508433578431350787035243085578974[/i]   *


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

Do you do custom powder coating? If so how much $ for 13's/w tires kandy red spokes and lip to 97113 OR


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PuroLocos83_@Mar 25 2008, 11:31 AM~10251786
> *Do you do custom powder coating? If so how much $ for 13's/w tires kandy red spokes and lip to 97113 OR
> *


pm sent


----------



## ur2highmn (Mar 25, 2008)

what would i be looking at for cost for some 14x7s powdercoated black spokes with chrome dish shipped to 55117?


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

:biggrin: How much for 14.7 with tires. Two wing


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Mar 25 2008, 06:51 PM~10255516
> *:biggrin: How much for 14.7 with tires. Two wing
> *


city and zip please?


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

how much for some 13x7 for 83 oldsmobile sent to 83687


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Mar 25 2008, 06:58 PM~10255608
> *how much for some 13x7 for 83 oldsmobile sent to 83687
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ur2highmn_@Mar 25 2008, 02:44 PM~10253265
> *what would i be looking at for cost for some 14x7s powdercoated black spokes with chrome dish shipped to 55117?
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

T-GUNS YOURS WILL BE ON THE WAY NEXT WEEK AND THEY POWDERCOAT .....THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS AND THE SUPER FAST PAY .


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

BIGBEA YOUR 20'S ARE ON THE WAY ......THANKS AGAIN FOR THE BUSINESS


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey Rich my rims came in yesturday!!!...I wanna thank you for making sure I got the K/O's I wanted....Rich is good people....Friendly and accurate...I most definately recommend him for wheels.....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BeAnZ_@Mar 27 2008, 05:42 PM~10271718
> *     Hey Rich my rims came in yesturday!!!...I wanna thank you for making sure I got the K/O's I wanted....Rich is good people....Friendly and accurate...I most definately recommend him for wheels.....
> *


Glad your happy man .....I do my best at taking care of my customers ......Its very important to me..........Thanks for the good words


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

Thank you homie....hell I was like "HELL YEAH!" when I saw the chrome valve stem covers!...lol......I'm a simple man...lol.....I most def. get my Zentiths from you...as soon as I settle on a damn color for my Lincoln :uh: .....the chromies are just for a kick in the ass for me to get rollin' on my car! :biggrin: I've been slackin'


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BeAnZ_@Mar 28 2008, 10:10 AM~10276947
> * Thank you homie....hell I was like "HELL YEAH!" when I saw the chrome valve stem covers!...lol......I'm a simple man...lol.....I most def. get my Zentiths from you...as soon as I settle on a damn color for my Lincoln :uh: .....the chromies are just for a kick in the ass for me to get rollin' on my car! :biggrin: I've been slackin'
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT WHO NEEDS A PACKAGE ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT WHO NEEDS A PACKAGE ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t-guns here you are ....going out today


----------



## GUNCRAZY (May 29, 2006)

DAMN.. those are clean..pm me price on those and chrome rm with black spokes.14x7 for 86 regal


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

SOME CUSTOMS GOING TO TRACY ....MAYBE A NEW STYLE MEMBER


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

[/
Island stlye ......thanks for the business


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by T-Guns_@Apr 15 2008, 10:56 AM~10421864
> *got the wheels yesterday they look great thanks alot gotta mount them up this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


 GLAD YOUR HAPPY HOMIE


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 7 2008, 11:46 PM~10360399
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i need 1 knock off just like this 1 wit eagle to 33160?


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Rich is a good dude..thats who I got my wheels from.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 20 2008, 06:48 PM~10462672
> *Rich is a good dude..thats who I got my wheels from.
> *













:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 7 2008, 07:46 PM~10360399
> *t-guns here you are ....going out today
> 
> 
> ...


looking real good on the ride T-guns


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

D-Cheeze ???


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 7 2008, 11:46 PM~10360399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i need 1 knock off like this 1 to 33160????


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

sent you a pm!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Apr 22 2008, 12:39 PM~10477237
> *i need 1 knock off like this 1 to 33160????
> *


PM SENT


----------



## js64 (Sep 12, 2002)

Do got any 15'' packages available? Need some for a 2wd Suburban....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by js64_@Apr 22 2008, 07:00 PM~10480494
> *Do got any 15'' packages available? Need some for a 2wd Suburban....
> *


4 SURE .....PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Apr 22 2008, 02:02 PM~10477827
> *sent you a pm!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


SCENE THAT ......GOOD TALKING TO YOU ....HOPE I STEERED YOU IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Everything came... Quick shipping and all items were perfect exactly what I ordered.. Not one issue....Thanks for your help... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Apr 23 2008, 11:41 AM~10485825
> *Everything came... Quick shipping and all items were perfect exactly what I ordered.. Not one issue....Thanks for your help... :biggrin:
> *


NO PROBLEMO  I AIM TO PLEASE


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin+Apr 22 2008, 02:39 PM~10477237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*X2, need a set of 4 knock offs just like the picture (Chome and Black chip) shipped to 90292, Thanks.

Is the ring on the knock off powder coated too :0 ??? Looks like it from that angle, or are they all chrome?*


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 23 2008, 07:24 PM~10487647
> *X2, need a set of 4 knock offs just like the picture (Chome and Black chip) shipped to 90292, Thanks.
> 
> Is the ring on the knock off powder coated too :0 ??? Looks like it from that angle, or are they all chrome?
> *


The knock-off just appears that way due to light and shadows...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 23 2008, 04:24 PM~10487647
> *X2, need a set of 4 knock offs just like the picture (Chome and Black chip) shipped to 90292, Thanks.
> 
> Is the ring on the knock off powder coated too :0 ??? Looks like it from that angle, or are they all chrome?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Apr 23 2008, 04:47 PM~10487819
> *The knock-off just appears that way due to light and shadows...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

Once again Thank You D-Cheeze...my wheel came in yesturday!!!...Damn construction sites :uh: ....anyways...Rich is so easy to get ahold of and to deal with....Much props Rich :biggrin: Thank You


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

How much for all chrome 13's just wheels and acc. shipped to 76901 :biggrin: 
Thanks


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

you sell 13x5.5? 
if so gold nipple and knock off shipped to 60625


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

How much for 14s 2 wing all chrome shipped to 97501


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey, I need a set W/W 175-70-14 
I have a 94 Fleetwood and I need a price on the Tire Only Please


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BeAnZ+Apr 29 2008, 12:34 PM~10532974-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 85MidniteBlueCutty (Apr 6, 2008)

What would it cost for a set of 14's to NC zip 27834?


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

SET IF 14s TO 79603


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 30 2008, 08:56 AM~10539982
> *GLAD YOUR HAPPY MAN ......I DO TRY MY BEST
> PM SENT
> PM SENT
> ...


never got a pm


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## KingOfTheStreets64 (Sep 7, 2005)

how much are a set of 13x7 like those black one shipped to NY 11420


----------



## jonahcassidy (Feb 28, 2007)

how much for 14x7's with blue anodized outer lip, nipples and hubs with tires shipped to 98274


----------



## metalhead96 (Oct 1, 2005)

do you sell just adapters w/ k-offs?


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

how much for 13x7's gold nipples, 3 ear k/o gold, rest chrome to J6K 4B3... its in canada quebec chateauguay??

also how much w/ and w/o tires

thx


----------



## Rabbit76 (Nov 6, 2007)

> OG WIRE WHEEL WITH HANKOOK TIRES PACKAGES
> OGS COME WITH 1 YEAR WARRENTY ON SPOKES LOOSENING AND LEAKS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

Looking for a set of 13x7 OG Wires chrome with gold nips, and spokes with ww tires 155/80/13 mounted and ready to go with adapters , tool, and chrome 2 blade straight knock offs for a 63 2dr og impala with fender skirts shipped to 07461. Thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> how much are a set of 13x7 like those black one shipped to NY 11420





> how much for 14x7's with blue anodized outer lip, nipples and hubs with tires shipped to 98274





> do you sell just adapters w/ k-offs?





> how much for 13x7's gold nipples, 3 ear k/o gold, rest chrome to J6K 4B3... its in canada quebec chateauguay??
> 
> also how much w/ and w/o tires
> 
> thx





> > how much for 13x7 with tires to 99208
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

YANNICK YOUR WHEELS ARE ON THE WAY ..........TO FRANCE .....THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

nikita ...I will get yours going asap ...thanks for the business


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

mark lammi yours will leave friday ....thanks for the business


----------



## metalhead96 (Oct 1, 2005)

up for pm's


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by metalhead96_@May 28 2008, 08:09 AM~10753398
> *up for pm's
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

214x7's and 2 14x6's shipped to 99180 WA state with either 175/75's 0r 170's...thanks!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@May 29 2008, 03:04 PM~10764890
> *214x7's and 2 14x6's shipped to 99180 WA state with either 175/75's 0r 170's...thanks!!
> *


PM SENT


----------



## lazy_x111 (Sep 3, 2007)

how much to 20109 va???


----------



## lazy_x111 (Sep 3, 2007)

how much to 20109 va???


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

check your pms homie


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Rich just had a baby and will be offline for a few days.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

LINK TO HIS OTHER THREAD

You can call to place orders in his absence.


----------



## Nuestro Tiempo (Oct 14, 2004)

pm


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT ......BACK IN BUSINESS ....SORRY FOR ANY INCONVEINCE WIFEY HAD OUR BABY SO I TOOK A WEEK OF
PM ME WITH YOUR NEEDS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT.....OUT OF 175/70-14'S FOR A WHILE ......STILL GOT WHEELS AND 13 INCH PACKAGES AVAILIBLE ...PM ME FOR INFO


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

have anything in a 15????


----------



## 61impala831 (Sep 4, 2007)

how much for 13's with black nipples and hub?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76monte1+Jun 13 2008, 02:57 PM~10865223-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM'S SENT


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Sup DCheeze,

How much for 2 14x7 center gold reverse
and also, how much for 4 wide white tires?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 13 2008, 08:29 PM~9937928
> *OG WIRE WHEEL WITH HANKOOK TIRES PACKAGES
> OGS COME WITH 1 YEAR WARRENTY ON SPOKES LOOSENING AND LEAKS
> 
> ...


DO TO AN INCREASE ON THE RIMS PRICES ...I HAVE TO RAISE THE PRICE ON THESE PACKAGES 60.00 A SET ....SORRY GUYS THIS IS BEYOND MY CONTROL ....PRICES LIKE EVERYTHING ELSE ARE GOING UP


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 17 2008, 07:15 AM~10887409
> *DO TO AN INCREASE ON THE RIMS PRICES ...I HAVE TO RAISE THE PRICE ON THESE PACKAGES 60.00 A SET ....SORRY GUYS THIS IS BEYOND MY CONTROL ....PRICES LIKE EVERYTHING ELSE ARE GOING UP
> *


I still have one set of 13's with tires for the old price if anyone is interested 
Rich


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

how much for a set of 14's with tires shipped to 12025 new york


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Jun 19 2008, 03:44 AM~10903991
> *how much for a set of 14's with tires shipped to 12025 new york
> *


PM SENT


----------



## backbumper87 (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 18 2008, 02:03 PM~10898956
> *I still have one set of 13's with tires for the old price if anyone is interested
> Rich
> *


 :0 :0 GET AT ME HOMIE, HOW MUCH ??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by backbumper87_@Jun 20 2008, 07:16 AM~10912495
> *:0  :0  GET AT ME HOMIE, HOW MUCH ??
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

COUPLE OFF SETS GOING OUT THIS WEEK


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

how much for a set of all chrome with like a 4 in gold band on the dish 

some thing like this


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

I need a quote on a set of these w/ tires in all chrome w/ the same knockoff shipped to 76904.

And another quote w/ the hub and dish powdercoated to match my paint w/ tires, pretty much the same as the rims above just instead of black it'll be gold to match my 67, and same knockoffs shipped w/ tires to 76904.

Thanks man! 



Like your a mind reader or something....I need them in 14s.


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 20 2008, 05:34 PM~10915637
> *COUPLE OFF SETS GOING OUT THIS WEEK
> 
> 
> ...


is the dish black in this pic??

how much for the samething. wheels and tire's, and all the hardware?


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

hub and dish are powdercoated black


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

thanks, in pic kind of hard to tell


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

ttt for d-cheeze


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jun 29 2008, 12:35 PM~10974779
> *is the dish black in this pic??
> 
> how much for the samething. wheels and tire's, and all the hardware?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

NEW SET THIS WEEK


----------



## metalhead96 (Oct 1, 2005)

Just got the adapters etc  
Excellent and smooth transaction as always!
Thanks again!
!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by metalhead96_@Jun 30 2008, 09:43 AM~10980495
> *Just got the adapters etc
> Excellent and smooth transaction as always!
> Thanks again!
> ...


no problemo man .......glad your happy ....again :biggrin:


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

how much for 1 13 chrome with black spokes shipped to 46809...thanxs


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Jun 30 2008, 02:03 PM~10982753
> *how much for 1 13 chrome with black spokes shipped to 46809...thanxs
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

Rich.. whats a set of 13's all chrome worth shipped to 98230? and also a price for all chrome 13's with tires to the same location? :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jul 6 2008, 04:47 PM~11023869
> *Rich.. whats a set of 13's all chrome worth shipped to 98230? and also a price for all chrome 13's with tires to the same location?  :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

need a price on set 13'7 triple gold with dimon cut spokes and 1 14'7 for my continental thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Jul 13 2008, 10:26 PM~11081763
> *need a price on set 13'7 triple gold with dimon cut spokes and 1 14'7 for my continental thanks!! :biggrin:
> *


SORRY NOT DOING THE DIAMOND CUT SPOKES


----------



## Bhenny (Mar 15, 2007)

> How much for 4 14x7, 1 14x6 wit tread and witout tread to LV 89103? (4 tires)
> Thank you


----------



## shorty rocks (Feb 28, 2008)

need 4 155/80/13 tires to 13501. how much regular and how much wit wide whites. pm me


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> > How much for 4 14x7, 1 14x6 wit tread and witout tread to LV 89103? (4 tires)
> > Thank you
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

How much for a set of 13-7 100 spoke all center gold shipped to 91356


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

nice rims, how much for a set of 13/7 with tires to Arizona 85615


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

how much for four HANKOOK 155/80-13 WHITE WALL shiped to 85022?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc+Jul 15 2008, 10:08 AM~11093701-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM SENT 

THANKS FOR THE INTEREST


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Fo'Dando color spokes 1970 impala .....looking good Dan


----------



## Fo'Dando (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 16 2008, 06:09 PM~11105000
> *Fo'Dando color spokes 1970 impala .....looking good Dan
> 
> 
> ...


I will get some better pics for you soon bro!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fo'Dando_@Aug 1 2008, 07:04 AM~11232685
> *I will get some better pics for you soon bro!!!!!!!!    :cheesy:
> *


I HOPE SO ....TAKE THE BITCH OUT INTO THE SUN AND SNAP SOME OFF :biggrin:


----------



## bodiedon26s (Sep 2, 2007)

how much for 13x7 all golds with tires to 37803 for my 64


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bodiedon26s_@Aug 1 2008, 12:46 PM~11235510
> *how much for 13x7 all golds with tires to 37803 for my 64
> *


pm sent


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

how much for 13x7 with purple spokes,tires


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Aug 3 2008, 11:34 AM~11247382
> *how much for 13x7 with purple spokes,tires
> *


shipped to where ////// pm sent


----------



## Fo'Dando (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 1 2008, 12:20 PM~11233189
> *I HOPE SO ....TAKE THE BITCH OUT INTO THE SUN AND SNAP SOME OFF  :biggrin:
> *




starter finally done........time to cruise!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

how much for a set of 13`s all chrome, 2 bar K/O with chips shipped to dallas 75051


----------



## NyRYDA (May 14, 2006)

I gOT MY TIRES FROM CHEEZE CHECK THEM OUT .!!!!


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Sep 6 2008, 03:41 PM~11536446
> *how much for a set of 13`s all chrome, 2 bar K/O with chips shipped to dallas 75051
> *


do to o.g. wire wheels and shipping prices going up ...and 13's and 14's inch white wall tires getting hard to come by ........ I pretty much have givin up on selling packages anymore ........  ...

I was getting tired of hearing I was too expensive  
but if you factor in great service + getting a tire and wheel package shipped to your door and there ready to be installed ...it not all that expensive ...but in some peoples minds it was 

I have been recomending everyone that wants china wire to hit up Keith or guy that want zeniths to hit up J.D. 

I can hook you up on the tires  but all i sell is hankook white walls and the 13's are more expensive them the cheapy 13's that are out there ...but they are a way better tire ...better tread , slightly bigger white wall , and better mileage ....


----------



## jeso (Feb 10, 2008)

how much did they go up?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jeso_@Sep 7 2008, 09:44 PM~11545065
> *how much did they go up?
> *


25% ON THE RIMS AND SHIPPING WENT UP ABOUT THE SAME


----------



## jeso (Feb 10, 2008)

damn that sucks youre the only one that sold packages right?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jeso_@Sep 8 2008, 10:27 AM~11548438
> *damn that sucks youre the only one that sold packages right?
> *


YUP THAT WAS ME ........I STILL CAN I GUESS ..... :dunno: 
SHOOT ME A ZIP AND WHAT YOU WANT .... JUST DONT BE SCARED :biggrin:


----------



## hpAntiVirus (Jan 24, 2009)

14" wheel and tire package but i can i get standard offset. 28560. quota plz :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hpAntiVirus_@Jan 23 2009, 04:57 PM~12796297
> *14" wheel and tire package but i can i get standard offset. 28560. quota plz :biggrin:
> *


sorry not doing packages anymore due to og wire wheel coming on here and under cutting there dealer ( me )


----------



## twncarlvr (Aug 20, 2007)

well fuck that sucks


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

Bump 4 a true lowrider .....................


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 24 2009, 03:11 PM~12803655
> *sorry not doing packages anymore due to og wire wheel coming on here and under cutting there dealer ( me )
> *



OG WIRE WHEELS has much respect for you the dealers, it has been a hard decision to make but you as a business man must understand that these are hard times and we are just trying to survive just like every one els. This is not personal but our way to be competitive and give the best price to the end customer.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 26 2009, 12:18 AM~12815909
> *OG WIRE WHEELS has much respect for you the dealers, it has been a hard decision to make but you as a business man must understand that these are hard times and we are just trying to survive just like every one els. This is not personal but our way to be competitive and give the best price to the end customer.
> *


YEAH WHAT EVER :uh: .....I HAD KEPT IT UNDER MY HAT THE REASON WHY I STOP SELLING YOUR WHEELS ON HERE ....I SOLD A GOOD AMOUNT OVER WHEELS FROM YOU GUYS OVER THE LAST 4 YEARS (400+ SETS ).

YOU COULD HAVE CAME ON HERE SELLING FOR A BIT MORE THEN YOU SOLD TO ME AND KEPT MY BUSINESS ....INSTEAD YOUR SELLING FOR THE SAME .... I JUST HOPE IT WAS WORTH IT IN SALES WISE TO COME ON HERE AND UNDERCUT ME  

SO YOU KNOW I DONT HATE THE PLAYER I HATE THE GAME   

AND IF IT MAKES YOUR BUSINESS SURVIVE THESE TUFF TIMES ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## Brahma (Sep 15, 2011)

*Packages*

Hey what's up bro, are you still in the buisness of packages? I'm new to the forum so I apologize in advance if your not. Just trying to get a set of 14inch wires and whitewalls.


----------



## Detailers (Oct 9, 2003)

How much for a set of 175/70R14 to 79762. And also, do you sell cross laced spokes too 14 x 7?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:uh::uh:


----------

